# Shell Credit Card (6p back)



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Has anyone got this credit card?

For the 1st 3 months you get 6p back on shell petrol bought (3p after 3 months) and 1% cashback on anything else you spend.

There's 2 things I hav noticed in their T&C's though;

"3p and 6p a litre Cash Back based on a minimum Shell pump price of £1.00 per litre."

&

"Your earned Shell Cash Back on all spend as shown on your statement will only be redeemable against the value of future Shell fuel purchases in Great Britain."

http://www.shell.co.uk/home/content...rom_citi/smc/rewards/smc_rewards_bj_0107.html

I suppose if you use Shell Super i might be worth it?


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I've been trying to apply on-line since Thursday it gets half way through the process and bombs.

They quote 3p and 6p savings as 'based on £1 a litre' because the offer is actually 3% and 6% so would vary with the actual price paid.

My local Shell garage is consistently the cheapest so I'm signing up. :thumb: (well, if I can get through the application!)

Errr, just been and had another go, still getting this.......

'Server Error
The page you have accessed is not available at the moment.
Please click here to return to the start page for the application.'

......inviting me to go back and start again, at which point it fails......again. I'll let you's know if I can make it work somehow.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

sounds good might have to look at this! any money back atall is a good thing so even 2p will be good for me!!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok newsflash.......... 

The online application is not having any of it, different browsers, different 'pooters, it bombs at the same point every time (for me).

So I rung them on 0870 908 6000 and requested an application form, sorted :thumb: so bear in mind you may need to do the same.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Shell's 1-2p dearer for me so factor in morrisons reward card and I suppose its no better!


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

by the looks of that link, you have to spend £760 to get £10 off your fuel. seems like a rip off to be honest


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats any spend and a little petrol.

On purely petrol its 3%.

£333 = £10 to spend on fuel.

Its a credit card, how can getting money back be a rip off???


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have an Asda CC - 2p off each litre forever. Its already the cheapest by a margin round here so am saving loads


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I just collect the points on the drivers card at the stations. Usually get a £10 voucher every now and again.

I do lots of miles so I collect them quicker.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

The way I look at it is, I spend on the card, buy my diesel at Shell, they give me cashback, I pay the card off at the end of the month. That way I get the benefits and by paying the card off in full I won't pay any interest either. Job done.

The only spending I'll do on the card is money I would have spent direct from my current account anyway so in theory I could profit by the 3% all the time I'm paying it off every month. I shop at Shell for diesel anyway because it's local and cheapest so it's not like I'm having to go out of my way to save, that could end up being false economy.

I'm not sniffing at a 3% reduction in my fuel bill.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

im not allowed one


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

ade33 said:


> The way I look at it is, I spend on the card, buy my diesel at Shell, they give me cashback, I pay the card off at the end of the month. That way I get the benefits and by paying the card off in full I won't pay any interest either. Job done.
> 
> The only spending I'll do on the card is money I would have spent direct from my current account anyway so in theory I could profit by the 3% all the time I'm paying it off every month. I shop at Shell for diesel anyway because it's local and cheapest so it's not like I'm having to go out of my way to save, that could end up being false economy.
> 
> I'm not sniffing at a 3% reduction in my fuel bill.


Exactly right, same for me. Just applied on-line with no problems


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

It must be me then........ got my dunces hat on again!  glad it worked for you.


----------

